
Why VCs Are Pouring a Record $1B into Coffee Startups This Year - cgoodmac
https://www.inc.com/emily-canal/national-coffee-day-startup-funding.html
======
riser9
>Blue Bottle sells Port of Mokha coffee from Yemen, and charges $16 per cup.

The book about how a guy from San Francisco went to Yemen to source that
coffee bean is worth a read: The Monk of Mokha

